# old lysol bottle



## angmcl1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I found this bottle in the sound of the Outer Banks of North Carolina.  It is still dirty.  On the bottom  it reads "Made in USA" and it looks like it might hold around 6 to 8 oz. It is brown with the lettering raised and going down the length of the bottle and there is no cork .Can anyone tell me the age and the going price for this bottle? I just want to know if I need to put it up out of  harm's  way. I tried to upload pics but the file is too large. Thank you


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 9, 2008)

Guessing with what little info you gave 1900 give or 15-20 years. Heres the value

http://www.antiquebottles.com/common.html


----------



## angmcl1 (Oct 9, 2008)

cc6pack Thank you for the information. We find alot of bottles here on the banks, most have been in the salt water for years and after a storm comes in is when we find most of them. When I can get the pics smaller I will post the pics. I guess I can now just have it out on my mantel with flowers. Thanks again.


----------

